# Little help identifing my puppies breed.



## Jayson_L (Jul 16, 2012)

Im not breeding. Im mot sure if this is the right section for this. If it is, please move it.

My question is can anyone can help me jist by looking at her know what breed she is. We took her to the vet and he didnt say anything about it. Im not happy with him. My wife and i came with shephard/lab. We googled diffrent mix breed and we found 1 like her.

What you guys think? German shephard/?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I do not have a clue but she is CUTE!!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

how old is she? i ask because of her size...when i was a kid we had a german shepherd/great dane mix..and it looked exactly like your pup but maybe bigger...heres a pic i found on internet of german shepherd great dane mix but i could def say german sheherd/lab too


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jayson_L said:


> What you guys think? German shephard?


That would be shepHERD. Sorry, it's a pet peeve of mine - the "herd" part of the name is important because GSDs are a herding breed. 

I think it's way too soon to guess what mix she is. She's going to change a lot between now and adulthood, so it's all premature anyway. Enjoy her for whatever she is! Maybe when she's older it will be easier to guess what she might be.


----------



## Jayson_L (Jul 16, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> how old is she? i ask because of her size...when i was a kid we had a german shepherd/great dane mix..and it looked exactly like your pup but maybe bigger...heres a pic i found on internet of german shepherd great dane mix but i could def say german sheherd/lab too


The vet said 4mths. Since the vet visit, shes 5mths already. Hope she not great dane lol. Way to big for us to handle. Wont fit in my honda lol.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I would guess she could be any mix of shepherd/lab/boxer- thats what she looks like to me,
and all those mixes are popular right now. Either way, she is cute!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Her breed is CUTE!!!!

Have to see how she grows really, so hard with these darn puppies


----------



## Jayson_L (Jul 16, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That would be shepHERD. Sorry, it's a pet peeve of mine - the "herd" part of the name is important because GSDs are a herding breed.
> 
> I think it's way too soon to guess what mix she is. She's going to change a lot between now and adulthood, so it's all premature anyway. Enjoy her for whatever she is! Maybe when she's older it will be easier to guess what she might be.


I just missed spelled. I was at work and i was rushing my post. I do know they're a herding breed. I thank u for ur advise.


----------



## Jayson_L (Jul 16, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> I would guess she could be any mix of shepherd/lab/boxer- thats what she looks like to me,
> and all those mixes are popular right now. Either way, she is cute!


My wife was thinking she has pit in her.

Face pattern of a shepherd, face stucture of a pit, color of a lab.

I dont know lol. She still my child.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jayson_L said:


> My wife was thinking she has pit in her.


I don't see Pit. I see a short legged breed, because her legs are really shorter than a GSD's would be. Is her tail curling ? Maybe Pug?


----------



## Jayson_L (Jul 16, 2012)

We went to the dog park today. People there saod she look like she had dachshund in her because of her long body and short legs...???hmmm.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You'd have to post pics of her next to someone, or something for size perspective. 
I don't see Dachshund in those pics. 
I thought Boxer but it's so hard to say.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jayson_L said:


> We went to the dog park today. People there saod she look like she had dachshund in her because of her long body and short legs...???hmmm.


Not sure how old she is. Is she completely up on her shots? Places like the dog park you want to stay away from if she don't have all her shots. "just a recommendation" don't want your pup to get sick


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Shes a cutie. And make sure you get kennel cough in addition to her regular shots if you take her around other dogs.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I was thinking Corgi mix


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

To me she looks kind of mastiff like. Not exactly, but something about her kind of looks that way to me, though admittedly I have no experience with mastiffs. Here's a few pictures of mastiff pups I found online.










http://www.dogspuppiesforsale.eu/images_v2/admin/english-mastiff.jpg <----couldn't get this one to resize correctly, so just click on the link. 

I dunno...it'll be much easier to tell once she's older. Regardless, I'd say she's 100% cutie!


----------



## Jayson_L (Jul 16, 2012)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> To me she looks kind of mastiff like. Not exactly, but something about her kind of looks that way to me, though admittedly I have no experience with mastiffs. Here's a few pictures of mastiff pups I found online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a "massive" pup lol. Maggie isnt that buff. I guess we'll wait untill she gets older.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

She is so cute. Love her color.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

cute pup. it's definitely not a German shephard. she could
have some German Shepherd in her.



Jayson_L said:


> Im not breeding. Im mot sure if this is the right section for this. If it is, please move it.
> 
> My question is can anyone can help me jist by looking at her know what breed she is. We took her to the vet and he didnt say anything about it. Im not happy with him. My wife and i came with shephard/lab. We googled diffrent mix breed and we found 1 like her.
> 
> >>>>> What you guys think? German shephard/?<<<<<


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

She's cute, I don't really see any German Shepherd standing out (black face is not necessarily indicative of GSD).


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

She certainly does have mastiff coloring, but not a super-wrinkly or brachycephalic face. Who knows? She could be any number of things, but the one thing for sure is that she is super-cute! You may have a better idea of what she's mixed with when she gets a bit older and reaches her full adult size.


----------



## Jayson_L (Jul 16, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> cute pup. it's definitely not a German shephard. she could
> have some German Shepherd in her.


Im not saying shes full. Im asking shepherd / what else?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

That is what I call a "Heinz 57"


----------



## Jayson_L (Jul 16, 2012)

robk said:


> That is what I call a "Heinz 57"


Mutts r not pleasing to the eye. I know mine is. Lol


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

My 1st thought was Mastiff/Lab. I don't see Shepherd at all. Very cute


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

dazedtrucker said:


> My 1st thought was Mastiff/Lab. I don't see Shepherd at all. Very cute


 This was my thought. Great dane or mastiff with lab. Super adorable either way


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

in your original post you spelled Shepherd; shephard.
get it. i think there's Mastiff in your pup. in a few months
after some developement it may be easier to see what's
she's mixed with.




doggiedad said:


> cute pup. it's definitely not a
> 
> >>>> German shephard. <<<<
> 
> ...





Jayson_L said:


> Im not saying shes full. Im asking shepherd / what else?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wrong.



Jayson_L said:


> Mutts r not pleasing to the eye. I know mine is. Lol


----------



## Jayson_L (Jul 16, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> in your original post you spelled Shepherd; shephard.
> get it. i think there's Mastiff in your pup. in a few months
> after some developement it may be easier to see what's
> she's mixed with.


Ok cool. Thank u for being a *******. High 5!


----------

